# Acetylene setups



## AndyWilliams (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,

The guy up the street was a welder and is selling off his equipment at a garage sale. I took a couple of pics and am wondering which pieces I should consider buying. The large pieces are 20 dollars and the bits are 2 and 3 dollars. I'm looking to move from MAPP to a full-blown setup.


----------



## philddreamer (May 31, 2013)

If you're moving up to oxy/acet you'll need regularors! $20.00 for those, if they work, are a "steal"! 
Phil


----------



## kane333 (May 31, 2013)

I see one Victor Gauge that's marked $10.00. Not sure if it's the Acetylene or Oxygen gauge though. The trouble with purchasing used gauges is, no guarantee they will be accurate or even work without a rebuild. Gauges can be high dollar and so will the rebuilds. 

What manufacturers are the torch handles? One thing, none of the torch handles have Flash Arrestors. Flash Arrestors are recommended.

Tips you can get on Ebay for $5-10, free shipping. I'd offer him $70 for the box, see if he bites. The extra torch handles you don't want or need, clean up on a buffing wheel, shine em up real good and resell.

Check out prices for sold Acetylene torches on Ebay. There appears to be good items in that box. Victor, Harris, Smith, Prest-O-Lite, Turbo Torch, Uniweld, Purox, are all good torch sets with Victor and Harris being top of the line. I personally have a Victor Series 315FC w/T4E4 tip setup.


----------



## element47.5 (May 31, 2013)

Ehhhh. By the time you buy new hoses and the flash preventers, you're not saving much money over what you'd get in a brand new kit. I recognize the Victor regulator, but it's only a single stage and looks to be pretty old. I do not recognize the mfr of the handles...make sure you can get tips for that handle, if you can't, you're "hosed". The "Radnor" and "Concor" regulators....these are import brands which would work fine for you, but forgive me, this looks like a junkbox pile of old stuff. 

I strongly believe you would be better off buying a used rig in good condition from someone who also has the tanks and getting something in better shape, and maybe you get a cart to move them around in or otherwise assist in keeping them upright which is VERY important. Know that you're still going to have to buy the gas botttles, yes? Those are either ownership items or rentals...but my point is 1: There is utterly no shortage of this stuff used, and plenty of it is in MUCH better condition. 2: This gear does not appear to be in good condition except for the new swap-in import regulators. This is a clue...he swapped in newer regs...the old ones must be shot....so in what condition are the torch handles? 3: What is there looks really, really used. There may be safety issues with how much that stuff has been used. Where are the hoses? You can tell a lot about the general condition of the rig by looking at the condition of the hoses. 4: You are better off buying a "whole kit" with ALL the pieces (you are still going to have to buy propane tips, no doubt, but those are cheap) instead of all the individual doodads piece by piece...and under those circumstances, maybe you get a better deal, on better-shape gear, with tanks (big expense) and cart, and you don't have to go buy "fill in" pieces at new retail which kills whatever deal you think ar getting a la carte on the bits and pieces. And you avoid the issue of mishmosh of brands, have to go here for a reg repair, have to go there for a new tip. 

I would avoid that pile


----------



## Geo (Jun 1, 2013)

my torch looks worse.regulators,hose and torch (and of coarse gas) is all that makes the rig.the fuel regulator will have a male nut and the oxygen will have a female nut.a cutting torch will work to melt in a dish and pretty handy turning big things into little things.i use a victor rig and cutting tip. back-flow preventer is a good safety measure but the torch can still be used without them. it looks like the big torch in the middle already has them installed.


----------



## rusty (Jun 1, 2013)

Offer $50.00 take the lot, inbeween the torches looks like a small rose bud for the cutting torch.

I purchased my Harris 45 years ago and just recently had a tune up done on it.


----------



## butcher (Jun 1, 2013)

I would buy the lot for $50.00, I see a lot of useful tools there.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, I think I'll go up and see where he's at on price. If he's unwilling, I'll check again tomorrow when his garage sale is ending, I figure he'll be in a mood to sell at that point.


----------

